# Series A guitars



## anthonyn66

Anyone ever had any experience with these Canadian made guitars? I saw one at a pawn shop going dirt cheap, SSS, no pickguard, pointy headstock.


----------



## Markystang

I've heard of "Series A".....my brother had one....


----------



## anthonyn66

Haha my bad its Series A not series 7, is there any way we can change the title?


----------



## xbolt

Well the Series A guitars I have encountered were usually Korean built...
Probably low end early 90s Samick or Aria stuff or something.


----------



## anthonyn66

yeah, I did some research and with the limited info that I got, I found out that they are a Canadian company, but Korean made.

has anyone played one of these? how easy are they to mod?


----------



## bobb

Korean made, first showed up in the early/mid 80s. I carried one as a backup/jammers guitar while on the road, after all, who cares if a $179 guitar gets trashed as long as the "real" guitars survive. It was a basic strat copy, nothing spectacular. My tech at the time was amazed that all he had to do was a minor fret leveling. Not bad for one of the first Korean guitars to hit North America.


----------



## rollingdam

A lot of these were made from mystery wood hiding under the nice paint.


----------



## anthonyn66

Yeah I bought it for a good 60 bucks, haven't hooked it up yet but the frets feel pretty damn nice and the paint/finish is also pretty sick, nice vintage creamy yellow colour as opposed to the newer metallic colours.

I hope its easy to mod, I'm gonna put a hot rail in it.


----------



## bobb

anthonyn66 said:


> Yeah I bought it for a good 60 bucks, haven't hooked it up yet but the frets feel pretty damn nice and the paint/finish is also pretty sick, nice vintage creamy yellow colour as opposed to the newer metallic colours.
> 
> I hope its easy to mod, I'm gonna put a hot rail in it.


I used mine as a testbed for all the weird strat wiring diagrams I could find in the 80s.


----------



## Johnny

Ahhh, the mysterious "Series A" has a thread. This is a tough google. I just picked one of these up and was trying to figure out just what it is...? Mine is a 335 copy. Set neck. Very solid build. Has the center block of wood and is pretty hefty. Bound on top and bottom. Looks to be pretty nice. I was a bit confounded by the lawsuit like "open book" headstock; thinking it may be mid 70's Japanese, but looked too new and not quite on par with other MIJ's I've encountered. I still need to set it up, but wanted to research it first. If anybody has any other info or pics to add to this thread it would be much appreciated. Here are some pics of my Series A 335:


----------



## pattste

One of my room mates in CEGEP had a Series A superstrat with the pointy headstock. Easily one of the worst guitars I've ever played. I would pick a made in China Squier over a Series A any day of the week.


----------



## Lurchin

Hey all , I figured I might as well join my brothers in my own backyard and check this place out.



Johnny said:


> I was a bit confounded by the lawsuit like "open book" headstock; thinking it may be mid 70's Japanese, but looked too new and not quite on par with other MIJ's I've encountered. I still need to set it up, but wanted to research it first.


I would really like to know when these (335's) showed up on the scene . The quality of the build is amazing , the castings suck , but the pick ups and pots are dead on . Are these maybe old left over Japanese bodies with Korean parts ? 

I know there is a wide range of opinions when you look at other series a guitars , Ive always found them to be of mediocre to lower quality , except for these 335's . The quality doesn't even compare , not even close , they are solid , straight , and easy to set up . 

So I will further the plea for information

Who contacted series a to be produced ? I find more Series A in the east of Canada then in the west ? Did they come in from Toronto ? Montreal?
When did they first show up , like really , it has a Gibson headstock , people saying this showed up in the 80's ? If you take the truss rod cover off you can see there is enough wood that they could have used a 2 hole truss cover just like a real Gibby but they used 3 screws instead . The mystery continues .

Here's a shot of my pair of 335's , dont mind the smudges


----------



## Lurchin

Updated the pic link , These are the only colors Ive seen these 335's in . I once saw one that was done in black but it was painfully obvious it was a hack job to cover up previous damage . Any of you have the same guitar ? If you got it new I want to hear all about it . The speculated dating and Gibson style headstock dont match up , this mystery has been plaguing me for many years .


----------



## Retta75

I bought a Series A guitar back in 1991. I still have it to this day and it's one of my favorites. Very good sound. Here's a pic of me with it the day I brought it home. It's gone a wee bit yellow with age but still rocks the house when I play it


----------



## greco

Retta75..Welcome to the forum !

Please post often and ENJOY !!

Did you but the clothes to match the guitar? ....Sorry, I couldn't resist.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## ledfloyd

rollingdam said:


> A lot of these were made from mystery wood hiding under the nice paint.


I bought a Series A short scale bass in '86 and when I sanded the candy red sparkle "finish" off it was more resin/bondo than plywood


----------



## Retta75

Thanks for the welcome, Dave 

And no, the clothes were a random choice before I went and got the guitar  Gotta love early 90s fashion


----------



## Mr scary

pattste said:


> One of my room mates in CEGEP had a Series A superstrat with the pointy headstock. Easily one of the worst guitars I've ever played. I would pick a made in China Squier over a Series A any day of the week.


you are not kidding


----------



## fredgre

I am too looking for informations about those guitars, cos that was my first guitar in 1987.

i have a blog about it, so i can collect pictures of all they did, and some informations about those guitars.

you can take a look here :

Series A Guitars

fred


----------



## cheezyridr

Retta75 said:


> Thanks for the welcome, Dave
> 
> And no, the clothes were a random choice before I went and got the guitar  Gotta love early 90s fashion


well i hope you've appropriately punished whoever it was that talked you into a fanny pack. hahahaha


----------



## fredgre

if you want pictures you can go to my blog 

Series A Guitars

i hope this blog will be the main source of information about the Series A guitars.

thanks


----------



## fredgre

Lurchin said:


> Updated the pic link , These are the only colors Ive seen these 335's in . I once saw one that was done in black but it was painfully obvious it was a hack job to cover up previous damage . Any of you have the same guitar ? If you got it new I want to hear all about it . The speculated dating and Gibson style headstock dont match up , this mystery has been plaguing me for many years .


on my blog it seems that there is a third color ...


----------



## fredgre

in fact, there's one for sale in montreal ....

guitare electrique series a - Laval / Rive-Nord instruments de musique Ã  vendre - Kijiji Laval / Rive-Nord


----------



## dcole

Those 335 copys are pretty cool. Has anyone seen a lefty of those?


----------



## fredgre

Never saw lefty 335 Series A .. but it can exists ....


----------



## David Phelps

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?....483832906216.278320.682006216&type=3&theater I want to find this. Stolen from me in 93-94.


----------



## cheezyridr

apparently someone recently stole your facebook, too. 
linky-no-worky


----------



## levyjr

I have a Series A guitar . Not sure the model or anything


----------



## greco

@levyjr...Welcome to the GC forum. Enjoy and post often...but please tell us that you are reviving a thread that started in 2010 and the last post was in 2013...LOL. 

Don't mind me, I'm grumpy until after I have had my first cup of coffee in the morning.

My fault...I should look at the date first. 

Please consider a thread about yourself, what styles of music you like to play, your gear, your influences, etc.
http://www.guitarscanada.com/forumdisplay.php?2-For-New-Users

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Don B

anthonyn66 said:


> yeah, I did some research and with the limited info that I got, I found out that they are a Canadian company, but Korean made.
> 
> has anyone played one of these? how easy are they to mod?


Hello...i have a white Flyin V from Series A, full case and it plays bang on!!


----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## greco

Something about this _Series A guitars_ thread that just "keeps on ticking"


----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## Don B

Mine is Cream White and looks exactly like the Gibby...wondering if Gibson donated parts because my REAL Gibby V pickguard fits on it EXACTLY. Very cool coincidence


----------



## vadsy

Don B said:


> Mine is Cream White and looks exactly like the Gibby...wondering if Gibson donated parts because my REAL Gibby V pickguard fits on it EXACTLY. Very cool coincidence


doubtful Gibson donated anything. Series A manufacturer probably just copied it


----------



## Don B

vadsy said:


> doubtful Gibson donated anything. Series A manufacturer probably just copied it


Thats what i figure also...but damn beautiful 80's quality...tough built, played it as my main axe for 2yrs straight, had my Jem7V as backup...lol...


----------



## DODfan

2020... thread still going.

In the West, I only recall seeing Series A being sold (new) at Mr. Entertainment stores in malls.

They also seemed to be the domimate used guitar brand for sale in the newspaper classified ads of the 90s - which is where I got my Series A 'Jackson' copy. Other than some fret problems .. It is a good guitar for what I wanted it for... starting out, but I still wanted something that looked like the 'real' brand guitar I could not afford.

Bit heavy - I would have to check again, but I am pretty sure the Series A body I have, is one huge/thick chunk of plywood.

The pickups/sound didn't seem any worse than a later acquired Fender, but everything sounds the same on my Peavey Rage amp.


----------



## SmallMan222

anthonyn66 said:


> Anyone ever had any experience with these Canadian made guitars? I saw one at a pawn shop going dirt cheap, SSS, no pickguard, pointy headstock.


I currently own a Series A strat copy, and oh my lord does it play great. I've played a few real fender strats in Long and Mcquade and none of them compare to my Series A.


----------



## Con Rock

I remember them being sold back in the day at Mr. Entertainment red, blue and yellow crackle paint jobs! I almost bout one but then is seen a _Jackson Professional_ hanging in there so I got that instead. About 2 yrs ago I was thinking of them _Series A_ guitars and wish I had got one of them as well... soon one day I stop into the pawn shop and what do I see hanging there?! a Series A crackle blue! almost like new! It plays very nice on all settings! Enjoy the photos!


----------



## Darren MacDonald

Anybody ever rebuild one of these with new hardware?


----------



## AJ6stringsting

Retta75 said:


> I bought a Series A guitar back in 1991. I still have it to this day and it's one of my favorites. Very good sound. Here's a pic of me with it the day I brought it home. It's gone a wee bit yellow with age but still rocks the house when I play it


I bet if modded that guitar , you can make it as good or better than a legit RR / Jackson guitar .

I recently found a Series A Les Paul Custom guitar at a pawnshop, it's going to be my Daughter's 15 Birthday 🎁 .


----------



## puroguy2812

I'm looking at trading a guy for this Series A Warlock style guitar. It needs rewiring but I might get it for a Peavey Rage 158 Amp that i won't miss. Anyone know about them?


----------



## AJ6stringsting

Retta75 said:


> I bought a Series A guitar back in 1991. I still have it to this day and it's one of my favorites. Very good sound. Here's a pic of me with it the day I brought it home. It's gone a wee bit yellow with age but still rocks the house when I play it


You should post pictures of it from different angles.
I've seen some of that particular brand in Los Angeles pawn shops, Les Paul's and Strats, never an RR V guitar .
You never modified it ?


----------



## Tommy Tomorrow

Just got a Series A short-scale bass. Weighs about 7 lbs. A bit like a Squire Bronco - but better. Put flats on & adjusted the neck, bridge & pickup height. Good truss rod. Takes a big Tele key. Straighted neck, lowed action, plays great, no dead spots or buzzing, stays in tune even with those funny machine heads. Sounds like Jamerson's Precision when I record it direct into my DAW. Great axe. Grab one if you can. Don't give a flying fuggly about the "tone wood".


----------

